# Help quick



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

Just had one out of six silkie chicks. What should i do with it leave with moma n dad or remove n put in brooder box?


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

Ewh, that's a tough one. If it's a first time mum I'd put the chick in the brooder box. If she's an experienced hen I'd let her take care of the chick. At least she'd have the joy of her one chick. It would be good to keep the Rooster away for a while just in case. Sad that the other five didn't make it. Keep me posted!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I'd remove her and put her in the brooder, I wouldn't leave her outside alone, even with mom. Sad


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Leave her with mom...mom can do it better than you ever can. That chick will stay at the correct temp with Mama while she waits for other eggs to hatch. They can live on their yolk for a few days during the wait.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I think u should leave with mom a lonely chick isn't good they like companionship and they keep each other warm if you are going to move her to a brooder u should at least get her one friend


----------

